# Randall knives?



## germag

I don't own a Randall knife, but I just gotta ask.....what is it that is so different from other custom knives that makes them worth the extra money and years of waiting time? I mean, there must be something tangible about them that makes them that much superior to other custom knives. 

I'm not trying to detract or take anything away from Randall, I'm not saying that they aren't worth the money or anything like that...I'm just asking. What's so special about them? I've seen them and handled them...never owned one.  They are beautiful knives, but, IMHO, not any more so than one of Raleigh's or Scott's, or Mr Gaines', or Oconee Dan's....

..so...what say you? What makes Randall the "Holy Grail" of hunting knives?


----------



## sharpeblades

The name and they have been to the moon and been around for along time and a lot of famous people have endorsed them,I own several and i used one of them. They are a good knife .But they are not not any better than any  good quality knife


----------



## marknga

Randall Made Knives have such a history, each model has a story, they have such a balance and feel. Bo Randall designed many knives that are copied by so many others. 
 My Dad has had a couple of Randall's since the 70's and that gave me the itch to own one. 
Like most collectables they appeal to some and to others not. 

http://www.randallknives.com/history.php

http://www.randallknives.com/design.php

http://www.randallknives.com/construction.php


----------



## marknga

Songwriter and Singer Guy Clark 
This sums it up:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KY5MOUO464Q&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KY5MOUO464Q&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## marknga

One of my other "favorite forums":

http://www.knifetalkforums.com/ubbthreads.php

Lot of Randall folks and some great pictures and stories.

and then the Randall Knife Society:

http://www.randallknifesociety.com/


----------



## bristol_bound

Thanks Mark, haven't heard that song in quite a while. And never been to that forum, I'll be checking it out.


----------



## germag

Yeah, I can understand the "collector appeal" and I can understand how the history plays into that...it's just like anything else I suppose. 

They're nice, but they just never really appealed to me that much.....they seem like sort of an expensive production knife rather than a true custom knife....realistically not really much different than a something like a Puma, just more expensive.


----------



## bearpugh

just a name. was over at ronnie gores place one day. he had a couple of randalls. then he showed me some he'd made. no comparison. could see gaps and poor workmanship on the randalls that didn't exist on his. now after buying a couple from sharpblades i can tell you that his quality surpasses a randall by a mile. just my .02 cents


----------



## jfinch

I don't think they are anywhere near worth the prices I have seen them fetch on e-bay. 
Prices from the factory aren't really all that out of line with other hand forged knives of a similar type from a known maker.  They are a little more but as has been mentioned they have a lot of history behind them.  I bet any maker that could claim that their blades had been used in every military conflict from WWII to present, had been to the moon and back, shot down over Russia in a spy plane, etc they would want a little more for them.  I think the wait time is because production is limited because of how they are made and people order them to try to make a profit on e-bay.


----------



## dpoole

Guy Clark has another song. Home Grown Tomatoes that is a classis also!!!


----------



## contender*

It just takes the right type of person to appreciate the work that goes into any handmade knife. The history in such knives as the Randalls, Loveless and Ruana's are what make these knives so valuable. The workmanship in a Randall really isn't that much superior to a lot of the local makers. Actually I can look at any of my Randalls and find very small flaws in them but just like in all handmade knives it is the slight flaws that make a handmade knife so special, after all the makers are human. It's sad to admit but it seems that after the maker passes is when the knives really become the most valuable.


----------



## germag

contender* said:


> It just takes the right type of person to appreciate the work that goes into any handmade knife. The history in such knives as the Randalls, Loveless and Ruana's are what make these knives so valuable. The workmanship in a Randall really isn't that much superior to a lot of the local makers. Actually I can look at any of my Randalls and find very small flaws in them but just like in all handmade knives it is the slight flaws that make a handmade knife so special, after all the makers are human. It's sad to admit but it seems that after the maker passes is when the knives really become the most valuable.



Oh, I have a stack of handmade knives...and I appreciate them just as much as the next guy....or I wouldn't have bought them. The Randall's I've seen were no better or worse than any other high-end production knife I've seen....and I would consider them to be not quite as well made as some of the true custom knives I've seen (and own).....I was just wondering what it is that compells some folks to get on a waiting list for a matter of years and pay what I consider somewhat inflated prices (when compared to other knives of equal quality)....and some ridiculously high prices I've seen on FleaBay (for new Randalls...not even vintage ones). If it's the history that makes it all worth it, then that's a valid answer I suppose...I was just wondering what the real attraction is.


----------



## contender*

germag said:


> Oh, I have a stack of handmade knives...and I appreciate them just as much as the next guy....or I wouldn't have bought them. The Randall's I've seen were no better or worse than any other high-end production knife I've seen....and I would consider them to be not quite as well made as some of the true custom knives I've seen (and own).....I was just wondering what it is that compells some folks to get on a waiting list for a matter of years and pay what I consider somewhat inflated prices (when compared to other knives of equal quality)....and some ridiculously high prices I've seen on FleaBay (for new Randalls...not even vintage ones). If it's the history that makes it all worth it, then that's a valid answer I suppose...I was just wondering what the real attraction is.



I guess it's just like the difference in folks that like an SA or Colt 1911 compared to those that like (and will pay the higher prices and wait for) an Ed Brown or Wilson combat 1911. I won't knock anyone for liking or disliking either of those.  Either of these pistols will perform it's designed job just like any of these knives will do what it was designed for. Just takes a certain type person to appreciate them. For instance, I don't care for Ruana knives but I've met folks that would rather have a Ruana rather than a Randall. Just personal preference I guess.


----------



## germag

contender* said:


> I guess it's just like the difference in folks that like an SA or Colt 1911 compared to those that like (and will pay the higher prices and wait for) an Ed Brown or Wilson combat 1911. I won't knock anyone for liking or disliking either of those.  Either of these pistols will perform it's designed job just like any of these knives will do what it was designed for. Just takes a certain type person to appreciate them. For instance, I don't care for Ruana knives but I've met folks that would rather have a Ruana rather than a Randall. Just personal preference I guess.




Yep...I guess so. I'd rather have a custom by Tabor or Davidson, or an old Blanton custom or something like that than a Randall or a Ruana....that's just my personal preference.


----------



## Razor Blade

If it takes dying , then i hope my knives are never
 " valuable "     SCOTT


----------



## marknga

germag said:


> I was just wondering what it is that compells some folks to get on a waiting list for a matter of years and pay what I consider somewhat inflated prices (when compared to other knives of equal quality)....and some ridiculously high prices I've seen on FleaBay (for new Randalls...not even vintage ones). If it's the history that makes it all worth it, then that's a valid answer I suppose...I was just wondering what the real attraction is.



Guess I'm qualifed to answer this question. I've still got 2 years and 3 months till my 26 is ready. I always wanted a Randall, since I was a teenager. I never paid much attention to custom knives as I carried Queen and a Buck 110 forever. My Dad had ordered him a Model 21 and a Model 5 back in 79/80 and I could see what it meant for him to finally be able to own a Randall. Call it legend or lore but there is a story to each one and he had always wanted one. Holding that Model 21 ... man I had never felt a knife like that, the balance, the craftsmanship, the "feel", never before. So that gave me the fever. That fever simmered inside me for years, buying a 200 to 300 knife was unthinkable for me. I have kids to raise, bills to pay and heck I still had my Buck 110 to gut deer with. 
Well things and times change and a couple years ago I got the fever again when I saw a Randall Model 20  on sale here on Woody's. I pm'd the fellow and lo and behold he stops by the dealership one day with Randall and I was sold. That is the day I met Raleigh Tabor. Well I got to spending some time (and money) and that Randall gave me a new interest and I found out the value of a handmade knife. Like on of my favorite makers, Eddie White says : "feel the difference a handmade knife makes"
Anyway after accumalating a few Eddie Whites, GL Drews, Raleigh Tabors and others I decided to order me a Randall.
My own, the way I wanted it, options I wanted, my name etched into it. Mine. So I called Randall Made Knives and ordered it and the day it comes in the mail I know that my hands will be shaking and I will feel the way I saw my Dad feel some 30 years ago when he finally owned his own Randall.
I have a couple of them already but they were bought "second hand" this one will be mine. Hopefully one day my grandkids and great grandkids will appreicate it.

No different than some folks with guns, cars or watches. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## contender*

marknga said:


> Guess I'm qualifed to answer this question. I've still got 2 years and 3 months till my 26 is ready. I always wanted a Randall, since I was a teenager. I never paid much attention to custom knives as I carried Queen and a Buck 110 forever. My Dad had ordered him a Model 21 and a Model 5 back in 79/80 and I could see what it meant for him to finally be able to own a Randall. Call it legend or lore but there is a story to each one and he had always wanted one. Holding that Model 21 ... man I had never felt a knife like that, the balance, the craftsmanship, the "feel", never before. So that gave me the fever. That fever simmered inside me for years, buying a 200 to 300 knife was unthinkable for me. I have kids to raise, bills to pay and heck I still had my Buck 110 to gut deer with.
> Well things and times change and a couple years ago I got the fever again when I saw a Randall Model 20  on sale here on Woody's. I pm'd the fellow and lo and behold he stops by the dealership one day with Randall and I was sold. That is the day I met Raleigh Tabor. Well I got to spending some time (and money) and that Randall gave me a new interest and I found out the value of a handmade knife. Like on of my favorite makers, Eddie White says : "feel the difference a handmade knife makes"
> Anyway after accumalating a few Eddie Whites, GL Drews, Raleigh Tabors and others I decided to order me a Randall.
> My own, the way I wanted it, options I wanted, my name etched into it. Mine. So I called Randall Made Knives and ordered it and the day it comes in the mail I know that my hands will be shaking and I will feel the way I saw my Dad feel some 30 years ago when he finally owned his own Randall.
> I have a couple of them already but they were bought "second hand" this one will be mine. Hopefully one day my grandkids and great grandkids will appreicate it.
> 
> No different than some folks with guns, cars or watches.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.



Great post, you explained it better than I could!
I will add that I know several knifemakers (one very personally) that own collections of Randalls.


----------



## germag

marknga said:


> Guess I'm qualifed to answer this question. I've still got 2 years and 3 months till my 26 is ready. I always wanted a Randall, since I was a teenager. I never paid much attention to custom knives as I carried Queen and a Buck 110 forever. My Dad had ordered him a Model 21 and a Model 5 back in 79/80 and I could see what it meant for him to finally be able to own a Randall. Call it legend or lore but there is a story to each one and he had always wanted one. Holding that Model 21 ... man I had never felt a knife like that, the balance, the craftsmanship, the "feel", never before. So that gave me the fever. That fever simmered inside me for years, buying a 200 to 300 knife was unthinkable for me. I have kids to raise, bills to pay and heck I still had my Buck 110 to gut deer with.
> Well things and times change and a couple years ago I got the fever again when I saw a Randall Model 20  on sale here on Woody's. I pm'd the fellow and lo and behold he stops by the dealership one day with Randall and I was sold. That is the day I met Raleigh Tabor. Well I got to spending some time (and money) and that Randall gave me a new interest and I found out the value of a handmade knife. Like on of my favorite makers, Eddie White says : "feel the difference a handmade knife makes"
> Anyway after accumalating a few Eddie Whites, GL Drews, Raleigh Tabors and others I decided to order me a Randall.
> My own, the way I wanted it, options I wanted, my name etched into it. Mine. So I called Randall Made Knives and ordered it and the day it comes in the mail I know that my hands will be shaking and I will feel the way I saw my Dad feel some 30 years ago when he finally owned his own Randall.
> I have a couple of them already but they were bought "second hand" this one will be mine. Hopefully one day my grandkids and great grandkids will appreicate it.
> 
> No different than some folks with guns, cars or watches.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.




Not at all....that's exactly what I was asking. That actually makes a heck of a lot more sense to me than "because Gary Powers was carrying when he got shot down"....he was probably wearing FTLs too, but I'm not going to buy my underwear based on that. 

The connection to your father is exactly the kind of thing I would much more easily understand...it's because of something it means to _you_...not what it's supposed to represent to the rest of the world. Randall had no control over what kind of knife Powers carried....there's no real credit due to Randall
s Knife Works for that. Any old K-Bar would have done the job just as well.....and hundreds of thousands of servicemen have carried them into combat.

Of course, there's nothing that says you have to have any reasons at all....everyone is free to do what they want and buy what they want. But normally when someone buys something as expensive (relatively) as a Randall knife, I think there's usually some deeper motivation behind it.


----------



## wvdawg

*value is not about cost . . .*



Razor Blade said:


> If it takes dying , then i hope my knives are never
> " valuable "     SCOTT



 
We don't want you and RT and Dan going anywhere any time soon!  Your work is very appreciated now and thus is really "valuable" to all the good folks on Woody's.


----------



## ofdtruckie

Well I don't know if there overrated or overpriced  and it really doesn't matter.Its how you individually feel that matters. A few years ago I was watching a guy from this sight hav2hunt skin some animals most notably a hog and a deer and he went through both of them easily without resharpening and was ready for another.I asked what kind of knife he had  and he said a Randall.Afew years went buy and I got the bug to get a good huntin knife so I called him up and he directed me to there plant/house.When I went there its kind of an old museum of knives from many knife makers.Of course the majority were Randalls every model they've ever put out.I milled around a bit sizing up the one I wanted and an old man came in with his wife on vacation from minnesota.I watched him he looked like a little kid on christmas morning the way he moved around looking at everything and smiling from ear to ear.He asked the guy behind the counter if he would snap some pictures of him in the store for a memento.He said I never thought I would ever make it here,he seemed just thrilled about the whole experience.I was a little taken back over the whole thing so I read about the history of Randall and decided I wanted one.So is it overrated not to me .Is one better than another I dont know they all look good to me.


----------



## germag

Well, I never said or suggested that they were overrated or overpriced or over-anything for that matter...I'd be a heck of a one to say something like that anyway. I have pool cues that are worth more than a lot of people's cars....in fact I have one being built right now that's valued at $8,500...and I had to wait about 5 years for it. I was just asking what the appeal is for Randall knives. Just a curiosity thing. They don't really appeal to me as much as some others...but that doesn't mean I won't ever buy one. If I find what I consider a good deal on one I might. I've seen some on Ebay that were definitely overpriced IMHO, but that's Ebay.....if someone wants to pay that so they don't have to wait....well, it's their nickel. 

I really just wanted to read stories like marknga's story...or yours, or the old guy in the Randall shop....


----------



## ofdtruckie

My bad Germag your comments like "expensive production knife rather than a true custom knife" or "not as well made as a true custom knife kind of rinkled me a bit but its cool your opinon. Look my first Randall and I'm already defending them.I must have been put in a sort of trance seeing all those Randalls at there shop.


----------



## Nicodemus

I`ve seen and held a couple of Randalls, and they are fine knives, no doubt that. I won`t say anything bad about one either. I`ve skinned deer with everything from a flint flake, to an $800 custom, and I will put my Raleigh Tabor-Sharpeblades knives against anything out there, bar none. His knives have a "feel" to them.



I was also told, by more than one person, that when I`m gone, my knives will be worth a lot of money. Maybe I should make up a bunch of em for my remainin` family members to sell?


----------



## bearpugh

+1 on mr. tabor. i don't know how he does it.  itook my lil stainless knife of his out yesterday and whittled on a piece of pecan for over an hour to see how much it would dull. still shaves like a razor. amazing.


----------



## germag

ofdtruckie said:


> My bad Germag your comments like "expensive production knife rather than a true custom knife" or "not as well made as a true custom knife kind of rinkled me a bit but its cool your opinon. Look my first Randall and I'm already defending them.I must have been put in a sort of trance seeing all those Randalls at there shop.



Not trying to ruffle any feathers....my opinion is just that. It's just my opinion. It doesn't change your knife or devalue it in any way. You have no reason to defend anything. I was just asking a question.

Your Randall is an excellent knife, no doubt about it. We're simply discussing personal preferences and what motivates people to buy one thing over another...no slight intended.


----------



## marknga

The history behind the Model 20 Yukon Skinner that I got from Raleigh.

From Randall Made Knives: The History of the Man and the Blades, by Robert L. Gaddis, pp. 165-168

The knife design that Bo eventually standardized as his Model 20 Yukon Skinner was initiated during 1959 by Ward Gay of Anchorage, Alaska. Gay was then one of the best-known guides and bush pilots in the region.... Bo once remarked of Gay, "He ran the only big seaplane base in Anchorage. Tommy Thompson kept his plane there and flew out of there on his bush pilot trips. He was a friend of Ward Gay's."

...We do know for certain that by January 1959 Bo and Ward were in communication.... After talking about sheaths, he got down to the part of his letter that is of major interest here, the design of a new skinning knife. He described what he did and did not like about a couple of knife styles, noting that he did "like the curve and design of your knife, model number four." As his imagination warmed up, he went on, "Some day I would like you to make one of the design I have in mind. Here is the way I would like it made...."

As Ward described the knife, the blade should be "4 1/2 inches from the hilt to the tip," and he didn't want much of a notch, or cutout, ahead of the hilt. The sharp point where the cutout met the cutting edge was the real problem. As Ward explained, "When skinning, we use the full blade to skin with, and this notch catches when you're skinning and stops the knife from cutting. In other words, the corner seems to catch. I prefer not to have it on a knife."

He wanted to keep the general style of the Model 4's blade, noting "the backward curve of the blade, as you have on your model number four is the right shape for good skinning." He also indicated that there should be a serrated thumb rest on top of the blade just ahead of the hilt, and the hilt extension should be made smaller, for use with pouch-type sheaths. About the blade thickness he remarked: "The blade should not be too heavy, either, for if you use it as a knife should be used to skin with, it doesn't have to be as thick as the head of an ax in order to keep from breaking it." He then sketched his dream skinner at the bottom of the letter.

Regarding the sales potential of such a knife, Ward's opinion was that "it would sell pretty good up here, as it is about what most trappers and hunters up here desire, that is the ones who use a good knife to skin with and do not use it in place of a hatchet or ax or throwing tool."

...Bo made the notch, or cutout, much smaller than on most Randall knives and totally eliminated the sharp point, or corner. Bo explained the fabrication necessities for having at least a small dip in front of the hilt on this type of knife. To meet Ward's desires, the blade grinding differed from his usual style for hunting knives. He described it thus: "This blade will have the full bevel = keen cutting, but also makes for a more easily chipped out, thin curving edge - not suitable for bone work..." 

Bo was very interested in Ward's ideas for a new-style skinner but wanted to be sure all possible requirements got incorporated into the design. Therefore, he asked Ward to look over his sketches and the info in his letter, then make a more detailed sketch of his own, and send it to Orlando. The size of the hilt extension was a point in question. Bo proposed sending the first knife at no charge, so that Ward could try it out and make any suggestions for improvements....

[Ward] liked Bo's blade shape, but he shortened the length from 4 1/2 to 4 1/4 inches and added a notation of "not too thin a bevel" on his drawing. His major specification change was a Micarta handle, curved slightly downward from hilt to butt, with four finger grooves and a thong hole. The somewhat bird's-head-shaped butt didn't allow for any butt cap.

...It wasn't until the latter half of 1963 that this knife appeared in a catalog, the sixteenth printing. At that time Randall Made Knives designated it the Model 20 and named it the "Yukon Skinner." Ward received credit in the description: "An adaptation of our Model 4 especially designed for big game purposes by Ward Gay, famous Anchorage, Alaska, bush pilot."


Every Randall Model has a story and I find it amazing how Bo Randall would work with men from different backgrounds, take their suggestions and ideas and turn it into a design.

While every knife maker could make up a good story, Bo Randall's designs and their origins are well documented.
Part of the legacy and lore.

The sizzle that sells the steak.


----------



## bearpugh

randall's are great but i think its more status than anything. like harley davidson's and gibson guitars.


----------



## marknga

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen and held a couple of Randalls, and they are fine knives, no doubt that. I won`t say anything bad about one either. I`ve skinned deer with everything from a flint flake, to an $800 custom, and I will put my Raleigh Tabor-Sharpeblades knives against anything out there, bar none. His knives have a "feel" to them.QUOTE]
> 
> I agree that Raleigh's knife have that "feel" to them. It is refreshing to hear someone else say that. I can't explain the "feel" but I know it when I pick up a knife.


----------



## germag

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve seen and held a couple of Randalls, and they are fine knives, no doubt that. I won`t say anything bad about one either. I`ve skinned deer with everything from a flint flake, to an $800 custom, and I will put my Raleigh Tabor-Sharpeblades knives against anything out there, bar none. His knives have a "feel" to them.
> 
> 
> 
> I was also told, by more than one person, that when I`m gone, my knives will be worth a lot of money. Maybe I should make up a bunch of em for my remainin` family members to sell?



Exactly. And, just as importantly to me, I can easily buy 2 or 3 of RT's knives for what I'd pay for 1 Randall....and I guarantee you his knives are every bit of the knife a Randall is...if not more....and I won't have to wait 4 or 5 years.  Scott Davidson's knives are right in the same league, too. For my money they are both just a much better value....but, once again, that's just my opinion. I'm not saying that I wouldn't own a Randall...they are very nice knives. I'm just saying that I won't pay what they are asking for them.

I have a strong suspicion it won't be that way forever, though. I think that Raleigh's knives will dramatically increase in value....and I think it will happen in Raliegh's lifetime.


----------



## germag

I'll put it this way....I'll loan out one of my Bucks, or even one of my Pumas. If I had a Randall, I'd loan it out if someone asked me to borrow it. I won't loan out my Tabors or my Davidsons.


----------



## contender*

Nicodemus said:


> I was also told, by more than one person, that when I`m gone, my knives will be worth a lot of money. Maybe I should make up a bunch of em for my remainin` family members to sell?





Sadly this is true, just look at the original Loveless knives compared to the knives being made with the "Loveless" name on them. Apples and Oranges.


----------



## Buck111

Randall's are good knives, but your knife will be "one of several". If you get a quality custom from one of the makers on GON, yours will be "one of one". Some folks collect Randall's and there's nothing wrong with that. I would rather spend less, wait less and get a unique knife. Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## contender*

chris arrington said:


> Randall's are good knives, but your knife will be "one of several". If you get a quality custom from one of the makers on GON, yours will be "one of one". Some folks collect Randall's and there's nothing wrong with that. I would rather spend less, wait less and get a unique knife. Just my 2 cents worth.



Not sure how many Randall's you have owned but I have owned and still own several. Even in Randalls of the same model and configuration there will be slight differences. They are still a hand made knife and each one unique.


----------



## NWS

*You need to be a Randall Owner to know the answer to your Question!*



germag said:


> Yeah, I can understand the "collector appeal" and I can understand how the history plays into that...it's just like anything else I suppose.
> 
> They're nice, but they just never really appealed to me that much.....they seem like sort of an expensive production knife rather than a true custom knife....realistically not really much different than a something like a Puma, just more expensive.



If you own a Randall then you know how all us Randall owners feel.  If you do not own a Randall then you don't.........Simple as that.  Randalls are a piece of America.


Randall Knives run the gamut from the early Bowhunting Camps of Fred Bear, to a Special Forces Ranger in 'Nam who used his to save his life, to an aircrew member in a combat aircraft, to an astronaut on the moon, to the Smithsonian, to Chuck Yeager, to Ronald Reagan in WW2 as a Randall Rep for the DOD.  It goes on and on and on.  

My advice to you is to quit wondering about what makes a Randall so great and go out and GET ONE!!!!!!!!!!!!  Until you own one you do not know what you are talking about!!!

Here are a few that I recently had for sale but I decided not to sell because they are just too nice.


----------



## germag

NWS said:


> Until you own one you do not know what you are talking about!!!



Right. OK.

Nice knives, by the way.


----------



## BBNC

I consider my Model 7-5 to be the ultimate general purpose outdoors, woods and camp knife.  It has a pleasing harmony of shape, size and appearance, along with the fact it is good for stout.

Having said that, there are many knives out there, made by other top-drawer makers, which would admirably serve the same purpose.  The Randall is not an inherently superior product, because all the top makers take good materials and get the most out of them.  I happened to choose Randall because I've always wanted one. 

One thing about a Randall, one can use it for its intended purpose, take care of it, and it will hold its value, judging from the prices of used ones.


----------



## John I. Shore

They are certainly good knives, supply and demand certainly help to establish the price and value.  
I don't make stick tang knives for obvious reasons, but I sure do like the Model 11.

John I.


----------



## blues brother

My dad has a Randall that was a gift to him from his buddies when he was going to Vietnam(1965 or 66). I think its a model 29? Might be wrong about the model number. 
I guess it will be mine one day and it will be special to me cause it was dads and was given to him by his friends. I know it has value and I know it is an awesome knife. And yes it has some flaws...just like the Tabors and Travis Daniel custom knives that I own do. Come to think of it, the Kershaw I carry every day has some flaws. 
I just hope the knife that Travis made for my son means as much to him as the Randall means to my dad. And if Travis has to be dead and gone for my sons knife to be worth more money...Well, I would rather have a cup of coffee with Travis and just owe my son some dough.
Bottom line...IMHO, buy a custom knife from one of our knife makers here on the forum. I love mine!


----------



## marknga

blues brother said:


> My dad has a Randall that was a gift to him from his buddies when he was going to Vietnam(1965 or 66). I think its a model 29? Might be wrong about the model number.
> I guess it will be mine one day and it will be special to me cause it was dads and was given to him by his friends. I know it has value and I know it is an awesome knife. And yes it has some flaws...just like the Tabors and Travis Daniel custom knives that I own do. Come to think of it, the Kershaw I carry every day has some flaws.
> I just hope the knife that Travis made for my son means as much to him as the Randall means to my dad. And if Travis has to be dead and gone for my sons knife to be worth more money...Well, I would rather have a cup of coffee with Travis and just owe my son some dough.
> Bottom line...IMHO, buy a custom knife from one of our knife makers here on the forum. I love mine!



What a piece of history you have! But I understand what you mean, I don't care if it is a Western, Schrade or old giveaway pen knife, if someone in my family left it to me it is a treasure.
But I do love me some Randall knives. Would love to see a picture of your Dad's.


----------



## frankwright

Randall knives have a long history behind them and are a fine knife. 

For the $400 price that a new one costs, they are a fairly good value considering the demand and resale value. They are probably not worth what some people try to get for them but with a five year wait, scarcity drives the price.

Thirty years ago, I had an order form all filled out. Total cost with my initials engraved and delivered was $90.00. I could never get the money up that I could spare with three kids and a wife to care for. The wait was three weeks at the time.

I always laugh and regret I never mailed that order form.


----------



## contender*

frankwright said:


> Randall knives have a long history behind them and are a fine knife.
> 
> For the $400 price that a new one costs, they are a fairly good value considering the demand and resale value. They are probably not worth what some people try to get for them but with a five year wait, scarcity drives the price.
> 
> Thirty years ago, I had an order form all filled out. Total cost with my initials engraved and delivered was $90.00. I could never get the money up that I could spare with three kids and a wife to care for. The wait was three weeks at the time.
> 
> I always laugh and regret I never mailed that order form.



WOW!!!! 90 bux, big difference in then and now.


----------



## tedsknives

Mike, i aint been feelin so good lately. I think your knife just went up in value. Might be worth 75 now.


----------



## deadend

I wouldn't trade a Gene Ingram for a half dozen Randalls for functionality and craftsmanship.


----------



## F.A.R.R.

I found this old post and was reading it.

Like allot huntes I've got a bunch of hunting knives. One of them is a Randall Model 21.  Its a great knife. Does it get the job done on a deer any better than a Sharp Finger-in my experience no.

So I guess from the utilitarian respect of a knife being just a tool , I don't think I can say the Randall is any better than any other knife.

I agree with all the other's that the thing about the Randall is the rich history and tradition.  

One thing that makes Randall's unqiue compared to allot of other custom knives is they are forged ( the way I understand it now they use powerhammers)-as opposed to the stock removeal method most makers use.  To me there's something cool about them being forged knives, and keeping that knive making tradition alive.


----------



## Nicodemus

I had Hank Hammond (godogs57) make me a little Canadian style skinner last year that I have fell in love with. That darlin is NICE.

Our knifemakers here on the forum are as good or better than anybody on earth.


----------



## lagrangedave

I have the pleasure to own a Ronnie Gore knife and a Raleigh Tabor knife and they are great knives, I once owned a Wendell Carnes and I  miss that knife and I miss Germag too. RIP


----------



## lagrangedave

Hey Nic, I broke up that Kershaw set and gave them to my best friends and family, I kept the bird an trout because you liked it the best.


----------



## Anvil Head

>>If it takes dying , then i hope my knives are never
" valuable " SCOTT <<

Heckydern! Guess my greatgrandkids will reap the benefits from me having one of your knives Scotty.

Just hope I'll be around long enough to teach them what a knife is used for.....they sure aren't going to learn it in school!


----------

